# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Buscarán soluciones para escasez de agua en ica

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ante los problemas con el recurso hídrico.  _El conversatorio, realizado por la consultora_ _inform@cción__, abordará cuestiones clave para la región sureña como el proyecto de Choclococha. _   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Agraria.pe.-* Varios especialistas y empresarios del sector agroindustrial se darán cita el próximo 6 de julio en la ciudad de Ica para abordar los problemas que amenazan a la región que posee más del 60% de la agroexportación del país. Dentro del conversatorio Ica frente al desafío del agua. ¿Quién, cómo, cuánto y cuándo? se estudiará la mejor estrategia para mejorar la utilización del recurso hídrico. 
Para Fernando Cillóniz, presidente de la consultora *inform@cción*, la región se encuentra marginada de los proyectos de irrigación que se ejecutan en la costa peruana y con una política del agua escasa que debiera ir más allá de la apertura de nuevos pozos y limpieza de canales. 
Cillóniz aseguró que algunos agricultores invierten entre US$ 10 mil y US$ 15 mil en reperforar sus pozos al ver que cada vez se reduce más y más el nivel de agua en el subsuelo. 
Precisó que la solución para estos problemas sería un proyecto trascendental que capte una mayor cantidad de recurso hídrico para esta región, como sería el proyecto Choclococha Desarrollado. 
Dicho proyecto, cuyo presupuesto supera los US$ 82 millones, consiste en la trasvase de la cuenca subsidiaria del río Pampa en Huancavelica, llamada Ingahuasi, hacia la laguna Choclococha y de ahí destinarlas a tierras iqueñas. Esto permitiría incrementar las disponibilidades hídricas del valle de Ica a fin de aumentar la rentabilidad y desarrollo de los cultivos. 
La consultora *inform@cción*, organizadora del mencionado conversatorio, informó que el objetivo del evento, es que los empresarios acuerden sobre quién, cómo, cuánto y cuándo se invertirá en el proyecto de Choclococha y en otras soluciones para mantener el sitial de Ica en la agroindustria.  *Región agroexportadora* 
Ica es la primera productora de espárragos del Perú, un cultivo que necesita hasta cinco veces más agua que el resto. En este sentido, Cillóniz afirmó que sería un grave error dejar de sembrar este producto que ha traído el desarrollo y la modernidad a Ica y que ha generado miles de puestos de trabajo. No hay que dejar de sembrar espárragos, sino se debe traer más agua de la sierra, insistió. 
Por su parte, Javier Sánchez, gerente general de Fertitec, ofrecerá una visión sobre los problemas que afronta el espárrago y las oportunidades comparativas y competitivas en el mercado interno hacia el mercado externo. 
A parte de espárragos, Ica produce importantes cantidades de uva de mesa, palta, páprika o los nuevos cultivos como granada u olivo. 
De igual éxito que los espárragos y la uva de mesa Red Globe; tienen otros cultivos como la granada que este año creció casi el doble en sus exportaciones. Otro mercado importante son las variedades de uva sin pepa que tienen mucha demanda, aclaró Cillóniz.   *DATOS:*  
  Algunos de los puntos del proyecto Choclococha Desarrollado es el recrecimiento de la Presa Choclococha en 6.5 m de altura y 320 m de longitud para incrementar su capacidad en 100 Mmc de agua, la construcción de 73 Km de canal colector Ingahuasi de 15 m/s de capacidad máxima y la rehabilitación de 11.678 Km de canal de derivación Choclococha y 467 m de túneles del sistema Choclococha.Temas similares: Soluciones para resolver el problema de agua en Ica Artículo: Cambio climático provoca escasez de agua en Tacna, según estudio Artículo: Minag descarta desabastecimiento de arroz por escasez de agua en norte del Perú No habrá escasez de agua para la campaña agrícola 2010  2011 Peruanos preocupados por escasez de agua

----------


## miguelbentin

Hola, 
siempre es importante explorar alternativas cuya ejecución recae en los propios agricultores. El uso de tecnologías que maximizan eficiencias, disminuyen los costos y resultand en procesos productivos más limpios (ambientalmente hablando) están disponibles ya para su aplicación. el uso de estas tecnologias nuevas reduce la necesidad de depender integramente de iniciativas de envergadura, como son los proyectos de irrigación en el país (que lamentablemente toman un par de generaciones para ejecutarse).

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

El proyecto Choclococha tiene anos se encarpetado,y si los agricultores no toman medidas de fuerza a la que estan acostumbrados los gobiernos del Peru para agilizar y ejecutar algo,, pues alli seguira ese proyecto durmiendo el sueno de los justos.
Ica es un departamento agricola por excelencia y es por ello que se ha convertido en exportador importante de productos como el esparrago, sin embargo aun no estamos aprovechandolo en toda su magnitud, por la burocracia insensible que paraliza todo
En epocas de lluvia el agua del rio Ica?. inunda la ciudad y la mayor parte del agua se va al mar, igual sucede con otros rios como los que estan en Chincha,  Pisco, Palpa, no se ha desarrollado un sistema de embalse de esas aguas.
Ahora que la exportacion a permitido ganancias millonarias a los agricultores, ya es pues tiempo que se asocien y hagan esos trabajos como empresa privada... porque siempre esperar al papa gobierno...Seamos pues sensatos si queremos seguir avanzando..

----------


## Antonio Muñante

En realidad interesante la propuesta pero es necesario tener en cuenta si estas obras de impacto, también aportaran a la gran escases hídrica que sufren las pampas de villacurí en estos días ya que es una fuente muy importante de trabajo y según tengo entendido estas obras no abastecerán las pampas ya que necesitarían otro tipo de proyecto pero sería bueno ya incluir a villacurí a este proyecto, a su vez comparto el comentario del Sr. Cillóniz sobre el espárrago, pero a su vez también seamos realistas que mientras no tengamos en Ica obras hídricas como el norte solo tendríamos que buscar alternativas que alivien la recuperación de los acuíferos ya en emergencia con los que cuenta Ica. Saludos…

----------


## mariano benjamin jara

Hola Antonio Munante.. creo que te conozco..yo soy Benjamin Jara, trabaje en Ica junto con varios profesionales como Jesus Cavero,, del cual no se nada y no he logrado ni su numero telefonico. Le escribi a su correo pero no contesta, pero en fin si eres el Munante, estudiante de los anos 79 80 que hacia practicas en el Centro Vitinicola..hazme el favor de darme la direccion de Jesus... 
En relacion a la escases de agua en Ica,se debe tomar todas las soluciones posibles,,es decir integrarlos a un proyecto grande como Choclococha., de lo contrario no sera posible solucionar el problema..Saludos..

----------

